# I found some interesting Kingdom hearts news



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2013)

> *<3*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)

**


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmLRTVYgEq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2013)

This better not be a joke


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)

KINGDOM HEARTS <3

<3

<3

<3

khsdfgksjengnh,tfdchtkjyfufhunrtfhjgsux


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, so KH 3 confirmed for never coming out.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

That's not funny.


----------



## Mako (Mar 31, 2013)

Aw shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)

I did warn all of you.

Can't say I didn't make it obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

I really want Andy's Room too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2013)

Ground breaking moment.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, because a bad April Fool's Joke _totally_ warranted its own thread.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)

World changing news people!


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

I freaking love this gif :rofl


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)

Putting this on FB and tagging friends to see how many get mad when i point out the article date


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey OS.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm gonna use this to piss of my friends


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2013)

Honestly I don't know, I expect some kind of reverse April Fools day joke and it turns out to be real. Like I expect David Hayter to be in the new MGS game even though he said he hasn't been contacted about it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Honestly I don't know, I expect some kind of reverse April Fools day joke and it turns out to be real. Like I expect David Hayter to be in the new MGS game even though he said he hasn't been contacted about it.



And Kojima gave the same bullshit excuse that Ubisoft used as to why Michael Ironside isn't coming back to _Splinter Cell_.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reverse joke?


----------



## lathia (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy April fools.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 1, 2013)

Considering how long I've been waiting on KH3, I find this April Fool's joke to be terribly unfunny.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2013)

That one is even less funny.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2013)

Narcissus said:


> Considering how long I've been waiting on KH3, I find this April Fool's joke to be terribly unfunny.



^This.

The PS3 will not see a Kingdom Hearts 3 and I, for one, am pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, this is still a thread?

Huh.


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey OS.



Kill yourself, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------

